# 10/22 Takedown



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Just picked one up. Sweet little rifle!

http://www.702shooter.com/product-r...m=rss&utm_campaign=ruger-1022-takedown-review

I can't wait to shoot it!

http://gunblast.com/Ruger-1022TD.htm


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Thats pretty sweet! I never knew they made a 10/22 takedown


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Got one, pretty cool gun.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Damnit. I want one now.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

How much do they run? I am a sucker for .22 just bought a mossburg ar .22 based on the plinkster.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

saintsfann76 said:


> How much do they run? I am a sucker for .22 just bought a mossburg ar .22 based on the plinkster.


Just depends. Some dealers are selling them at their normal mark up and some are selling them at full blown MSRP. I paid normal for mine but have seen them from $300 up at online sellers.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Please post a review of it. i'd like to see how it stacks up to the henry survival or the marlin papoose.


----------

